# Mini's Birthday.. get $100



## Mini Mania (Mar 19, 2006)

Its the Mini Coopers Birthday! :thumbup:

We are so excited we're giving away $100 :yikes: 
Did you know the Mini was born in 1959?

>>> Click to WIN <<<
http://new.minimania.com/ArticleV.cfm?DisplayID=2893


----------

